# My H.Parviceps are mating!



## Jackson (Nov 20, 2005)

So heres the story so far.

Yesterday i fed my Female H.Paviceps a large hopper and she ate all of that. This morning i fed my male a wax worm as he doesnt appear to be very agile so i wanted to make sure he ate. He had about half of that.

I placed the female into one of these:







I put a few long sticks in there and another hopper. The female was right where i wanted her to be and caught and started eating the hopper.

Then i placed the male on the same branch as her. At first he was being a right little nightmare, Going on the underside of the stick right beneathe the female with the female peering down at him. Quite a nervewracking few seconds so i quickly caught him and placed him on a stick while i waited for the female to carry on with her meal.

A had him on the end of the stick and placed it behind the female, he started to sway like the do when there about to jump, then bam, landed right in the right place.

So far they have been connected for 45 mins. I've left the front unzipped just incase there is any trouble and i'm armed with a spray bottle and some large 12" tweezers.

I'll try to take some pics but my digi camera is rubbish at macro shots.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2005)

Whats the spray bottle and tweezers for? If she grabs him just pull them apart with your hands.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 20, 2005)

to keep me entertained while i wait for them to finish  ............. :shock:

Nah, just heard that its one method of separating. Been at it for 3h 30mins. now.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2005)

I just use my hands. Personally I leave my pairs loose in the room on a houseplant while they mate. That way the male can just fly away when he is finished.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 20, 2005)

Well they finished mating, they were connected for 5h 30mins.

Any ideas how long till an ooth should appear?


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2005)

The actual mating has not effect on when the ooth is laid. When her abdomen looks like it's about to burst then it shouldn't be long.


----------

